# Have you been invited to a New Year's Eve party?



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

See poll


----------



## 972873 (Dec 3, 2018)

No, even if I was, I wouldn't go. Rather spend it with family.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

You mean at someone's house? In that case no.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

:haha

...No.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

I have but I will never go if I only know one or two people and everyone else is a stranger which has been the case. Shame.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I am Groot.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Just with family, as always. And like every year, I will be miserable and waiting to go home. I'd rather be alone.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes in the past. I used to be invited to this party that happened every year. It's possible that I'm still invited via FB but I can't show my face anymore since I had a bad break from the girl that I met the hosts through.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Nope. Never. 

Plus, it would involve me having to drink probably and I don't care for drinking. I usually just watch the countdown for the new year. That's what I did last year.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

No, I'll be working, but I don't know anyone who'd invite me for anything anyway.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Never.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'll be at work :stu


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

No, my nightvision is poor so I'd rather stay at home anyways.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

No, but I could easily find options


----------



## MusicalRose21 (Feb 15, 2014)

New Year's parties would be a bit of a no go due to my phobia of fireworks but it would still be cool to be invited or show up for a little bit.


----------



## sick + lonely NEET ShutIn (Aug 26, 2018)

Nope, i am just staying at home, watch the fireworks and cook/eat with my family, like every year.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no, but i was invited to a drunken Christmas party a week ago. So that was good. If i was invited to a NYE thing then i'd probably go... but some of them are outdoors and i'd rather be indoors. So that part might be the make or break of it.


----------



## shyraclifford (Jun 24, 2018)

i at NYE party now


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Yes but these days I'd rather just get wasted in my pj's comfortable in bed lol.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I've been to nightclubs on NYE but there is no invitation involved in that. You just have to fork over the dough to get in. Wouldn't do that here since it can be $100-$300 just to get inside, no drinks included. Bars jack up the prices due to the high demand, similar to Uber. 

NYE celebrations tend to be full of "amateurs", people who don't go out drinking normally, they only go out maybe twice a year or something. Lots of couples. Yuck. Who wants to party with couples? How boring.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

I don't think I've ever really enjoyed myself on new years especially not while at a nightclub or party. I went to a kind of party when i was 19 but i didn't get the impression anyone really wanted me there but i couldn't leave as it was too far from home and that would've looked a bit stupid anyway. 2 years later i went to a nightclub with a couple and this other girl. I think they were trying to set me up with this girl but i didn't really fancy her and she kept on at me for being quiet which made her all the more unappealing. I haven't been to a bar or club since on nye. I find the whole thing completely irrelevant if you don't enjoy socializing or faking having fun.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I went a bar/festivity during New Years 2017 with this random mid-aged lady who was teaching English in Egypt and asked if I wanted to tag along with her. That's probably the closest [and only thing] Ive ever experienced in terms of a New Years party.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

Been out with a group a couple times in my 20's. Was nothing to write home about. 

Really wasn't any different than any other night out at the bar other than more people and stupid hats.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I spent time with my family here at home. Played Hulk Vs T-rex with my nephew and a bit of Halo anniversary edition with my niece in Co-op

Didn't even stay up late, i was in bed around 11pm lol.

#partylife


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I mean, there's always a lot of family stuff going on I'm invited to. And I def used to get invited to far more parties than now. 

This year my sis invited me over to her place with her bf and some of his cousins. Also, could have gone and spent time with my gram and aunt. Or my other cousins had a church thing that was open to me. Or my other aunt and cousins lol. I stayed in though lol.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes, a few times in the past but couldn't bring myself to go, too anxious. I would go to ones with close friends growing up, but not in recent years. This year I was supposed to go to a friend's but I got sick. I usually prefer staying home anyway.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes and I went, got totally mangled and had a great time. I also got to play lots of my favourite killer tunes which was nice.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

I was never invited to it by anyone in my life ever


----------

